# NBA & NCAA PICKS - The Griff Report



## GriffReport.com (Jan 5, 2023)

*NBA*

Jazz -6 – Cover or not I think the Jazz are looking to get back in the win column, they lost two nights ago by a game winning shot still on the finger tip called no basket vs. the Kings. They have lost five in a row now and have split the two games with the Rockets this year.

Clippers +6 – Leonard is back and the Clips are on a losing streak themselves falling to the Heat without Kawhi the last game, Pacers and Celtics beat them as well. The Nuggets have won 6 of the last 8 vs. the Clippers which is why the number is -6.

*NCAA*

Ohio St -1.5

Iowa -1.5

*As Always Best of Luck and Enjoy Your Thursday*


----------

